# week old calf constipated



## whatknott

I have a week old jersey heifer and for the first time ever, I'm having problems with her being constipated. When I first got her her colostrum poop was very thick and I had to pull it off her tail area - not that unusual. I put her on electrolytes the first two feedings and the poop was fairly thick and then was normal. Then the next time, thick again. Now she hasn't gone for 2 days - acting perfectly normal though - but this isn't right. Gave her some probiotics this morning. Any other ideas what to do? Enema? Mineral oil? or nothing?


----------



## tinknal

I wouldn't worry too much if she is acting healthy. Once they learn to lift their tail and squirt the poop could be disappearing into the bedding.


----------



## whatknott

I've searched through the bedding - nothing. Her last poop was huge so there was no chance of missing it!


----------



## tinknal

As I said, I wouldn't worry as long as she seems healthy active and happy. Doctoring a healthy critter can screw up things more than doing nothing at all. Have you taken her temp?


----------



## fordson major

What are you feeding? If its replacer are you sure you're mixing by weight not a measured amount? I'm not disagreeing with Tinknal you shouldn't move too soon to fix things that might fix themselves. If it is having trouble you could use mineral oil or a bran/fibre additive. Is the calf on to a starter grain ration yet, access to water?


----------



## Carol K

I had one constipated last year and had to massage his butt when he was taking the bottle (just like his momma would lick him) but in the end gave an enema of warm soapy water from a syringe and boy that got him going. Was easy to do and only took a couple of syringe fulls. Don't leave it too long, mine was grinding his teeth before I worked out what it was.
Be sure he needs help, like was already said it's easy to miss calf poop, but if you are sure try the massage first, it really will stimulate him to go.

Carol


----------



## whatknott

thanks - I'll try the massaging with a warm towel - that should feel like the mother's tongue!!


----------



## jerzeygurl

our dogs used to go in and eat the poop, are you sure that isnt the case?

sorry for the gross out factor, but its a common thing


----------



## whatknott

no dogs in the barn.
I did finally find a small amount of poop this morning! Yeah for poop!! LOL! Called my vet today and he was kind of stumped too - said maybe a fleet enema (about 1/4 -1/2) but I told him about rubbing the rear. He said that was a good idea and to keep trying that. His wife raises white tail deer and she has to massage them (I've raised fallow deer too and forgot that I had to do that); I did massage her twice last night so maybe that's why I found some poop this morning. So am going to continue the rubbing.


----------



## topside1

A week old calf may poop every few days, very common. I'd stop rubbing her rear, that's my advice....Topside


----------



## TK04

If the calf really in truly is constipated, I second the warm water with a few drops of gentle dish soap. It works almost immediately and they do feel better. Is the manure you are finding really hard and lumpy or is there just not much of it? The electrolytes don't have any solids in them so that wouldn't make manure. If the calf is now drinking normally, you should be seeing normal calf manure. Good luck.


----------



## Madsaw

If the calf is taking the bottle fine and the stomach paunch area is not bloated looking. Leave well enough alone. How dry looking was the poop you found this morning? 
Bob


----------



## cindy04

I almost lost a calf 2 years ago to this very same situation. Give her an enema. A regular old Fleets water enema. And rub her pooper with a warm wet cotton rag for a long time. Let the enema strt working before you start rubbing.


----------



## rocking double g

Carol K said:


> I had one constipated last year and had to massage his butt when he was taking the bottle (just like his momma would lick him) but in the end gave an enema of warm soapy water from a syringe and boy that got him going. Was easy to do and only took a couple of syringe fulls. Don't leave it too long, mine was grinding his teeth before I worked out what it was.
> Be sure he needs help, like was already said it's easy to miss calf poop, but if you are sure try the massage first, it really will stimulate him to go.
> 
> Carol


----------



## rocking double g

hello carol! 
i just read your response regarding new
calf (or fairly young) constipation solutions. THANK YOU! i had already tried the stimulation help and he struggled terribly. i immediately
tried the warm soapy (ivory liquid dish) water enema and it worked fantastically! as soon as i syringed him i
started back with the stimulation usimg a wet warm rag and ....BAZINGA! worked great! i gave him one more
shot of soapy water (less than 10ML) and restimulated and he went a little more.
you can see how much better he felt
immediately. for anyone else
reading this, the syringe tip only needs to be inserted an inch or less and gently. live simple solutions. thank you again.


----------

